# Whites landing



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Any body have eyes on whites landing..imagine that its freezing over faster than erie..figure by Sunday people will be out there? May go check out a resivor Friday before I head to whites landing..


----------



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

Live close if I get a chance will look tomorrow there are some springs out there that could be real dangerous on thin ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The bad thing is the springs are where the fish are be careful out there guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ya I saw three different people go in last year right around the first spring...and there would be 7 to 8'' of ice all around it..figure I get there at right time when they go out first to play it safe for sure...


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

I ment the when the locals go out*


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya have to watch the springs....about 4 years ago I was out there fishing with a group of us......our shanty was set not 2' away from open spring water....we were in 8-10" of ice and right next to us it went to open water about a 10' circle....all the way up to the open water there was 8" of ice....it was so weird....but definitely be careful out there.....your life isn't worth a few smerchels!


----------



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

Took a ride over there no one out yet, The whole bay is frozen from what I've seen. Surprised me I was just out in my boat two weeks ago. Drove downtown to pick up some stuff so I took a look down there as well. Have seen people fishing in the marinas in the past nobody out but is pretty cold today. I believe the bar right there in Whites Landing is called the cove I'm pretty sure they would know as soon as people start going out. I think I have the GPS # for two of the springs finding them (The Numbers) might be a trick. And yes could use a deal on a new or use car..


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for report ralfff...glad I didn't have to go out in this weather today...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Anytime Ralfff just give me a holler......I'll try to get ahold of the gal at the cove to see if shes seen anyone out yet....first ice is usually awesome perchin but still sketchy!


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would love to try White's, but I've been warned about the springs and I'm kind of leery of the whole situation.


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

If there's people out there some one usually know were the spring is...or the spring will be wide open..u can see some bubbles come out of ur ice hole then en too when ur fishing and that's another sign ur close to one of the spring while your fishing..spud bar ur best friend..or the guy walking in front of you..lol..


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

In addition to the 3 main springs, there are several other small ones as well. I went through a few years back despite knowing the area pretty well. I have to bet the water is very dirty in the bay right now.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ice @ the old bay bridge was 5" today and the water looked good. I expected it to be dirty. 

The trick to fishing Whites is to get right on the edge of the springs. I like fishing right on the drop off. One hole is about 5' and 7' at the other end of the shack. When we all used permanents and left them, we had the springs surrounded and the shacks were so close together you could hardly get between them. I know of at least 7 springs and have 5 in my g.p.s. None are as big as the first and 3rd though. If there is no snow, they are pretty easy to find. I NEVER GO ON ICE WITHOUT A SPUD BAR, especially at Whites.

Two years ago me and a friend were fishing the east side of the 3rd spring from a boat in July. Our anchor got hung up till we finally started dragging whatever it was towards shore. It was a snowmobile and came undone about 100 yards from the spring.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

great meeting fellow OGF guys today. Plan on possibly hitting the same spot Tuesday or if ice is safe we will be on erie!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

How thick was the ice at old whiteys? Anybody seen machines out yet? Will be heading there this weekend and just wondered what to bring is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thistubes4u, p.m. sent


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

limits of perch at whites landing today. some at Clemon's marina also but a little slower there


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Heading out there in the morning, pm me if you want to meet up


----------



## joe76flh (Oct 30, 2013)

Was out at 1st spring Sunday. Fished from 1 to 5:30 p.m. First 2 hours, 5foot water depth ,nothing, move about 10 feet to water depth 6.5 deep picked up 6 perch. Guys that I talk to that where there before us had 18.
Also, I lost or left my auger blade cover out there. If any one found it and would like to give it to its owner would be great.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I would use extreme caution fishing whites right now. My buddy was out there today (he knows the springs very well) and went through at the first spring. He said he was fishing the same area as he did Sunday and Monday but took a couple of steps to the west and went right through. He said another guy also went partially through. I don't mean to be a downer but if you go use extreme caution. I wouldn't be surprised if someone gets wet just off the cove as well. I know there was still a rip of open water there when everything else was good to go.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Whites is a place where spudding every step is necessary when close to the springs. They fluctuate on output of flow, have been out there on 12" ice with spring opened up within feet of where I was standing.


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Was out today, saw those guys go in, slow bite today. But yeah those guys went in to the west of that blue bottle out there if it's still there, I was going to mark ththe area and report on here so everyone else knows where to stay away from but I didn't have anything. If you go out try to re-use holes, the ice is already swiss cheese and my heels found about a dozen holes today


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

Where exactly is this whites landing area? How do you access it. Ive heard several people mention good perch fishing out there, but have no idea were it is?

Thanks Guys


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Off of route 6 heading east turn left at the watertower, there will be a sign saying whites landing. Follow that down to the sharp curve and park at the bar on your left, gotta pay to park too. It's a little west of sandusky if you're really not from around here


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh ok, thanks for the input


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

I found it google maps. Which way dou you head out on the ice to get to the springs area?


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Straight off the ramp. Should be people out there.. Ask some one if u can follow them out to the spring or just look for the first pack of people at the spring..


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Fished for a while today and was dead all morning, caught all of my fish in a half hour frenzy then back to being dead. Shiners and small jigs 3 inches off bottom worked best. I put a blue water bottle in a hole, anything west and southe west of there for about 30 feet stay away from, thin unpredictable ice there. Stay safe


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

I am new to ogf am looking for a group to walk or ride out to whites landing I have not ice fished it in 25 yearhave atv if it is safe but will walk thanks


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Well im going out tomorrow morning early, if you go out I'm the big guy in tan coat and black bibs


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply back danger Dave I appreciate it unfortunately I won't be there till 11 am tomorrow but will be there early Sunday look forward to running into to you I will be in a gray Chevy truck with a camo coat an bibs thanks again


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone been on whites lately was thinking of making the trip up but don't want to go if the ice is too sketchy or too muddy


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

Went out Saturday ice was 6 inches water clarity was good fished first spring marked lots of fish could not get them to bite tho good luck an be safe


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

I was out yesterday ice still thick just nort so much around the spring.. If there are other people out there they will tell u were it is.. I did ok Monday Tuesday.. Spud bar is ur best friend


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

What's the main bait/setup for the perch there?thinkin to head up this weekend for the first time.either go for walleye or perch.rather not walk 2-3 miles out so I'm thinkin perch

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

be there by 6 am if you want a place to park or fish on the springs on the weekend. its usually a zoo! fish are usually schooled tight out there . if you get on them it can be very productive. fish 7-8 feet of water close to the springs . have a spud bar and dont be afraid to ask where the spring is. you will be on 10 inches of ice or more but the spring itself may be 1 or 2 inches . i killed them out there until walleye started in the lake. small jigs with minnow heads or two hooks and a sinker on the bottom are both producing. be careful


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks tdl.appreciate the info prob be by myself hopefully other guys will be out there.do u catch a lot of jumbos?or the perch smaller?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Na u usually get nice size ones most days.. I did through back a lot of dinks the other day... Hit or miss is mainly wait u take out of whites.. I like because u don't have to walk far and usually at least get a bite or to


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone have any recent reports. Haven't been up in a couple weeks and was thinkin about makin the drive in the morning


----------



## Derbyfreak230 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was out there yesterday for about 3 hrs and only managed a few white perch. And for anyone going out stick to the right of the red and white shantys the spring is right next to them on the left.


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Any new reports


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

Pretty quite on this form just wondering if anyone is doing any good planning on fishing sat an sunday


----------

